# Bryan Beach/Freeport



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I may have some wall hangers from this trip. This was my first visit to Bryan Beach. I didn't see too many herons or egrets but I did get some amazing shots. After I left there I decided to hit a Freeport Park. There was lots of action there so I stayed there until the sun got too hot.
Hope you enjoy.










I found this turtle on the beach. I had to lay down in the sand to get eye level with him. I picked him up and set him closer to the marsh. He was safer there otherwise a car would've splat flat him. It was my duty.










What's a beach without a crab?










Here's a few from Freeport.










This is my favorite.


----------



## lattema (Feb 11, 2008)

*Great shots*

Those are some really nice pictures. What sort of camera, lense and filter produced the shots?


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Great shots Sandy.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I used my D300 with my cheapy Quantaray 70-300 4.5 lens. I also used a Monfrotto/ swivel ball head monopod w/legs with a QF30 Quantaray Sun Pack Flash. Another thing I used was my wireless remote RS-RT04/N10.
Photoshop and Picasso2 helped a little also.

AND lots of OFF!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super nice pictures as always


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks, Machine.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Some really, really great shots in that group, Sandy. 

Frame 'em! and hang 'em ( or sell them). 

I like #1 #5 and #8 the best, if I could only pick three.... #1 could hang in your doctor's office. Frame it and give it to them as a gift. Bet you don't have to wait to see the doctor for very long the next time....ha ha 
regards, rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

some nice shots Sandy. thanks for saving the turtle.

rosesm


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Beautiful stuff Sandy. I really like the pastels in that last one.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

These are very nice Sandy. I have watched closely as you have progressed in your abilities and it has truly been an amazing transformation. You have always been open to criticism and critique and have taken everything that was offered and applied it in your work when you thought it was warranted. You were obviously set on learning what you needed to do to improve and then applying it. It is really paying off and has been worth every second that you have put into it. I just thought I would let you know that because we sometimes lose sight of what it is we are trying to accomplish or why we do what we do in the first place. We forget where we came from and how we ended up where we are currently. I think it is important for us to see where we have been, where we are now, and then get a better idea of where we want to go and how close we are to getting there. If that makes sense. Anyway, I was looking at some of your earlier work and comparing it to what you have just posted here. I don't think I am alone when I say the difference is like night and day. I hope you don't mind. Here are a few of your first ones that you can look back on now, remember where you were at the time, and know just how far you have come since then. It has been a whole lot of fun watching you. Keep it up.
James


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

What can I say ,its already been said,,,,,,,,,,,keep'em coming.

dick


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, that is a big difference. Thanks, James. It sure has been a long winding road.
I have you and everyone here to thank. 

Sandy


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Those are great photos. Now if I can convince Santa to bring me a DSLR.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Fantastic photos sandy. Great work as always.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Awesome sandy...I agree with James....This is some of your best stuff....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

SAndy, I think these pictures are your best ever (at least of the ones I have seen). Great Work!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

It makes me feel good you liked them. I'm printing some of them. I've learned a lot this year. In some way I feel as if I graduated in some way. Minus the black bird shots in this post because I see the flaws in those.

I have Arlon to thank in a big way. He took the time to help me many times.
Arlon taught me to off center my subects and hundreds of other tips.. 
Rusty, I also have to thank. He taught me to notice my subjects.
Many of you taught me to notice my ISO.
I can't mention everyone here because there is so many that pointed out certain things.
Like Karen she taught me to focus on sharpness and lighting etc.
Karen also taught me the "Rule of Thirds".
Rich taught me about software and so many other things.
I have to include Grayfish too. Thanks!!!!
Brett, your in my thoughts too.
You guys are the greatest!
Someday when we meet I have to shake your hand and say thank you!
I hope I didn't leave out ANYONE. Thanks to all of you for being a teacher to me on photography! HUGS.

Sandy


----------

